# How to make Chipotle Peppers



## thwack41

I'VE MADE THESE A FEW TIMES. I GRIND THEM UP, AND THEY ARE FANTASTIC!

Chipotles are simply smoked Jalapeño peppers. The secret is to dry out the chilies in a smoke environment without cooking them first. Keep the temperature low for the best Chipotle peppers. You can then use them as flavoring for everything from soups to salsa.
[h3]Prep Time: 15 minutes[/h3][h3]Cook Time: 24 hours[/h3][h3]Total Time: 24 hours, 15 minutes[/h3][h3]Yield: Makes about 5 ounces of Chipotle[/h3][h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
1 pound ripe jalapeños
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
First of all you need a good clean smoker. Grease, oils or food particles from past smokes will leave a harsh and undesirable flavor on the chilies. Some people who make a lot of chipotles have a smoker for just this. Once you have the smoker good and clean, start the fire. You will need to do a long smoke. Depending on the moisture in the chilies you might be looking at more than 24 hours so plan on adding coals to the fire periodically. Wash and dry the jalapeños. Remove the stems and make sure the jalapeños are in good condition. Place the jalapeños in a single layer on the rack and close the lid. Chipotles are best smoked with a fruity wood, but oak or hickory work well also. You will have good chipotles when the jalapeños have dried, become light in weight and a rich brown color. During the smoking process move the jalapeños around periodically and keep a close eye on the fire. Ideally you should keep a cool, smoky fire that doesn't cook the chilies before they dry. Try for a consistent temperature of about 180 degrees. There really is a art to this so don't be discouraged if it doesn't work out the first time.


----------



## eman

You can also smoke the peppers then dehydrate and grind. cuts way back on time.

 I have done this w/ japs and habs/ scotch bonnets.

  ALWAYS do your grinding outside! <<<< speaks from experience.


----------



## dave17a

Do it as Eman. Just did some jalapenos, about 6 red and rest green. red to add to what I I have already done. Did full AMNPS on Oak then ful tray on hickory. I also do bannana peps that are red. Smoked them with jalapenos, took the bannana peps off after 9 or 12 hr smoke and kept doing jalapenos with hickory. Freezing bannana's in food saver. Gonna grind the green jalapenos and put in diff container,(shaker) This is all new to me on peppers, but feel after reading all on here, pertty simple.


----------



## dave17a

OH YEA! Put in dehydrater


----------



## marteenhook

This Chipotle Peppers recipe sounds very delicious, I will use this with my soup. Thank you very much and keep updating us with some good recipes.


----------



## packmanjim

I smoked mine in my Lang at 150-175 all day yesterday. I am finishing them off in the dehydrator now. I  had to harvest my peeper crop last week due to freezing temps. I also had Serrano and Anaheim peppers I smoked. This is going to make some good chili seasoning!  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## venture

Red ripe japs!  Great stuff.

As said, grind with care.  A damp towel over the grinder can save you a trip to the ergency room with hot peppers.  Actually, these aren't that bad.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

